# December So Cal Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Where:
* Killarney's Restaurant & Irish Pub
3639 Riverside Plaza Drive Suite # 532
Riverside CA 92506
*
When:* Sunday, Dec 9 from 1PM til whenever

Come join us and grab a pint and some good food!

Killarney's has 20 different beer on tap as well as a full menu that ranges from sandwiches and burgers to cajun pasta and Irish Bread Pudding.

There is a heated patio at this cigar-friendly location.

I would imagine that this is a 21 + location.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am hoping to be there, anyone else?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a maybe for me. I should be there but I'm not 100% sure on my schedule yet.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So far:

5 - Yes
3 - Maybe


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Me, maybe +3.

A most excellent beer drinking friend of mine may be coming, and bringing his 12 year old daughter so my 12 year old can hang out with her 

ETA: the patio area is divided into 2, smoking and non, so all are welcome


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Wah!!! I wanna go!!! Ugh, trying to close the shop down. Will see!! Besides I need to deliver a sausage bomb to Jessica!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

MMMMMM, Sausage!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> MMMMMM, Sausage!


Do you only want Mexician? Or would you like me to pick up a crazy Portugese or a spicy Italian or Cajun sausage dude?! :biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> ...Besides I need to deliver a sausage bomb to Jessica!!! :biglaugh:





jphank said:


> MMMMMM, Sausage!





cigargirlie said:


> Do you only want Mexician? Or would you like me to pick up a crazy Portugese or a spicy Italian or Cajun sausage dude?! :biglaugh:


:bolt:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I like my men like I like my ale, dark and rich 

Sausage, I prefer Hawaiian, chorizo, and spicy


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> :bolt:


Oooooo Matt Mohawk chin dude. Stop being a whimp. You will love it!! :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> I like my men like I like my ale, dark and rich
> 
> Sausage, I prefer Hawaiian, chorizo, and spicy


Muahhhhaaaaaa!!! Love it and duly noted!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Oooooo Matt Mohawk chin dude. Stop being a whimp. You will love it!! :biglaugh:


:lol: I'm not a fan of the sausage.

Ok.... maybe a little bit.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn gonna miss this. I'll be in town the following week though


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> *Where:
> * Killarney's Restaurant & Irish Pub
> 3639 Riverside Plaza Drive Suite # 532
> Riverside CA 92506
> ...


Bumpity bump for the weekedn crowd. Looks like its gonna be a good one. See y'all there!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be there, with a few tag alongs


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like Matt is no longer active here at Puff. Will the monthly herfs continue?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You bet they will!!

I'll keep them going.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sure he is just on a time out...In the corner...lol


----------

